# 2011 detroit YIP-IN BE-IN SMOKE-IN. MASSIVE PROTEST AND BE-IN. HANG OUT. Free music festival!!



## Pretzel (May 27, 2011)

2011 SEP 9th YIP-IN!!!

MASSIVE BE-IN

SMOKE-IN.

YIPPIE!!!!!!!
100,000+ PEOPLE!!!!! BE THERE OR BE A FUCK. YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...all#wall_posts




SORRY FOR 2 POSTS BUT ITS IMPORTANT EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Pretzel (May 27, 2011)

The revolution is alive. You are the revolution. Add hoffy abman and Pretzel SC. Tell everyone


----------



## JungleBoots (May 27, 2011)

the link just goes to my events page.... :s do you have another link or more information... specifically location and time.


----------



## Pretzel (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry about the delay. I used DEMF as a stage to promote revolution and spread the word about this and I gotta get to library's to get online. 

THE YIP-IP BE-IN MASSIVE PROTEST and REvoluTION TowARds A Free socieTY

SEPTEMBER 9TH IN DETROIT MI AT HART PLAZA.

FROM Sun UP TO WHENEVER EvERYONE leaves.

FREE Music, BRING YOUR INSTRUMENTS, BRING YOUR LOUD voices!!!!!! 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=204189032956788 (HOPE THAT WORKS)


----------



## plagueship (Jun 2, 2011)

i'm sure detroit residents will be glad to play host to a bunch of hippie goofballs


----------



## Pretzel (Jun 2, 2011)

I bet they will have fun, I know a lot of them.


----------



## JungleBoots (Jun 5, 2011)

plagueship said:


> i'm sure detroit residents will be glad to play host to a bunch of hippie goofballs



hippies honestly cant be much worse than the detroit hoedown country music festival crouds. All the redneck country bumpkins drunk and high waving confederate flags and shouting U.S.A. to garth brooks and shania twang.

tho im pretty sure every gang rape porno made since 1984, or whenever that festival started, was inspired by the goings on at the Hoedown... drunk out of town white girls in little more than daisey dukes and flannel shirts tied tight to their boobies lost in the alley ways of chocolate city.


----------



## Lizzzzz (Jun 5, 2011)

oh, god... i forgot about the hoedown. but this event sounds fun! if i'm still around for it... hell yeah.


----------



## Pretzel (Jun 6, 2011)

HAHA JUNGLEBOOTS. thats great


----------



## Pretzel (Jun 7, 2011)

Aron Kay. Original YIPPIE pie thrower. Walked side by side with abbie hoffman and jerry rubin. Changed the world for the better, fought tooth and nail his whole life for YOUR rights. May be coming from new york to speak at the festival. This is a fucking honor to the whole city of detroit.


----------

